# What's the # for P99 9mm?



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

What's the number for the Walther P99 A/S 9mm with 15 round magazines?

Is it: WAP 80002

or: WAP 77010FC


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That I can't remember - U may need to check www.waltherforum.com and ask there...


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Mine shows a SKU of WAP77010 on the case..


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks A_J. 

I Appreciate the response.

I'm ordering one through my regular gun shop and I needed the number. 

Thanks again.


----------

